# Saunder's "Deadly Quiet"



## KY Clint (Sep 30, 2008)

Saunders Archery makes a string suppressor called the "Deadly Quiet" (model # 0710), which mounts on the cable rod for bows that do not have a rear accessory mount. My Parker lacks the rear mount so I was considering one of these suppressors. Has anyone used one and what are your impressions of the unit? Anything for which I should look before ordering one and using it? The price is resonable at about $20 plus shipping so it looks like a good deal but would like some insight first.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

They had a 40.00 one also and my guess is you would get what you pay for. Darton also has one on their pro model and they told me they sold them seperate for around 40.00 but the woman I talked to didnt know what size cable gaurd they put them on though generaly I think they are standered


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me clarify. Darton doent have the saunders on theirs but their own sts


----------



## drummeister (Aug 17, 2006)

the darton one works but chews up the cable gaurd rod.i just ordered a new rod and i think im going to take the sts off.


----------



## KY Clint (Sep 30, 2008)

One of the things I wondered about was the cable rod. The rod on my Parker is fiberglass (I think) and I don't know if the clamping portion of the suppressor holder would damage it. It appears to be a full circle clamp which should not crush or deform the rod, but I am still dubious. I sent an email to Saunders about the applicability for my bow, but have not received a reply as of yet.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

If you go to web site I believe they have a phone number. Id be courios of the differences between the 20.00 and 40.00 ones. In the pics it looks like mostly the mounting brackets. If you get one let us know what you think. I did a search in the past and didnt find awhole lot.


----------



## ram6256 (Jul 30, 2008)

*sts*

This was discussed on the Gen Archery discussion. There has been questions on durability and other factors. There has been some discussion on the effect on the cable guard as well. I sent you a pm as well for help in deciding on this.
Roy


----------

